# Remote coding pay ??



## cpccoder2008

I tried searching but could not find another post on this topic. I was offered two different jobs working ER charges remotely. One is to look over previous coding ER records and capture missed charges and the pay is per hour. The second is coding ER charges and the pay is $1.50 per charge. The funny thing about it was when i was doing my over the phone interview and they explained the pay difference she never said what the pay was, she just said one was per hour and the other was per chart, she then asked me on average how many ER charts do i code a hour and like i explained to her i'm sure the coding at every company is different and at my previous job we were coding CPT and ICD-9 where as here i am strickly ICD-9 so my average would depend but if i had to guess i'd say around 15. She said the average for them is 12 so i felt pretty good about that then explained to me that my hourly wage would be divided by the average charts i do which is 15. She then asked me what i currently make at my job and i said $15 and she said ok well you would divide $15 by 15= $1.00 per chart but it would be more like $1.50 instead. I agreed but was a little confused. One, are they allowed to ask you what you make and automatically start you at that pay ? What if i were to lie and say $20 ? Second, $1.50 per ER record seems a little cheap to me but again i'm not to familiar with remote coding either so i'm not sure whats considered a good pay. Can anyone give me a little advise based on their knowledge and remote coding expirence ?

Thanks


----------



## annfle

From my experience, the hourly rate for an ER coder is $17-$24 per hour.  If you are getting paid per chart, it is around 75 cents per chart for professional only and about $1.50 per chart for professional and facility combined.


----------



## cpccoder2008

This is for professional and facility but i'm thinking of turning the offer down because it is only a temporary position and it would be full time meaning i'd have to quit my current job and i was hoping to work part time remotley first before i comitted to something permant. 

Ok thanks


----------



## dmazzola

Remote compensation is anywhere from $17-$30 per hour depending on experience and certification. I have interviewed with various companies and have never been told the pay is by the charge or chart. Here are some good remote companies: Aviacode, Maxim Staffing, McKesson, MD Strategies, Medsaveusa. PLEASE let me know if you know of any remote coding companies that hire for professional fee or E/M auditing. That is where my experience lies and I am having difficulty finding one. Danielle Mazzola, CPC


----------



## lynnrw

*Coding Specialist*

I currently work for Elliot in manchester NH and get paid by th hour. I code both urgent care facility and physician charges and average 5.49 per hour. if I got paid byt the chart I would only make about 8.00 per hour - I wouldnt take a job that paid per charge as every chart is a different level of coding some are easy and some extensive . I have worked remotely for about 3 years. Starting pay is dependent upon experiance but I believe is between 16.00-18.00 per hour and the benefits are great.


----------



## jmcpolin

5.49 per hour?  That is not even minimun wage.  I know some that make 25-100 dollars an hour when paid by radiology report,


----------



## cpccoder2008

Yes i know people who work from home making between $30-$40 so i know the pay can vary but i was just curious to which is better per hour or per chart. Also, i have had another interview for a remote position and they all ask me the same question what is my pay now, by law are the allowed to do this ? Do you have the right to refuse to answer ? I mean would you really want to sell yourself short ? When i was interviewed for the ER postion she asked what i made an hour now and that's the amount she offered me but i have great benefits at my company including paid vacation time, sick time, holidays and half my insurance, i know most companies don't offer that many benefits so if i were to work from home and not have any of those benefits i would expect the pay to be alot more.


----------



## zanalee

on average is $20 a hr, also depends on your experience and location.


----------



## slivingston

cpccoder2008 - I would not take the per chart job.  As I did this and in the end it wasn't financially beneficial as one chart might be 10 pages but the next chart might be 100+ pages and you have to review all pages to ensure you are capturing all possible codes.  I would stick with the per hour jobs.


----------

